# v9 Update fail. Now what?



## kpedraja (Oct 16, 2018)

Last Friday, I got an alert that V.9 was ready to install when I parked my Model 3 in the parking garage near work. I manually initiated the update after I got home that night and got a notification that the update was complete. But on Saturday, when I went out to drive the car, I still had version 8. It's now been more than a week and I haven't gotten v. 9 yet. Anyone else have this issue? is it possible the update failed because my car didn't have a good wifi connection? (I've subsequently move a wifi router closer to my driveway just ensure a strong signal.)


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

kpedraja said:


> Last Friday, I got an alert that V.9 was ready to install when I parked my Model 3 in the parking garage near work. I manually initiated the update after I got home that night and got a notification that the update was complete. But on Saturday, when I went out to drive the car, I still had version 8. It's now been more than a week and I haven't gotten v. 9 yet. Anyone else have this issue? is it possible the update failed because my car didn't have a good wifi connection? (I've subsequently move a wifi router closer to my driveway just ensure a strong signal.)


Welcome to the forum!

This question may sound silly, but... do you know for certain that it was V9? And do you know which version of V8.1 was installed prior to the update?

Typically, the software-update alert simply says, "Software update available" and does not tell you the specific version that is pending installation, so it's possible that it could have been another V8.1 release, such as 36.2... even if you already had 36.2 installed.

The other thing to note is that, when a firmware update fails, you'll receive a push notification specifically stating that it failed, rather than a message simply saying that the update is "complete". If you received the "update failed" message, contact Tesla Service, they will make your car retry the update, and if it fails a second time, they'll probably send out a mobile ranger or schedule a service center appointment to take a closer look.

However, if you received the "update complete" message, it means that your car successfully installed whatever update had been queued up for it, whether it was another V8.1 release or V9. If that's the case, I would just sit tight for now, especially given that there are reports of the V9 rollout being put on hold for Model 3. If you've got WiFi in your driveway and your car can connect to it, then you've done everything that you can to ensure that you'll get V9 when your car's turn comes up.


----------



## kpedraja (Oct 16, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> This question may sound silly, but... do you know for certain that it was V9? And do you know which version of V8.1 was installed prior to the update?
> 
> ...


Thanks! i would love to say with 100% certainty that I knew it was version 9, but I'm more like 90% sure that the center console screen said version 9. Unfortunately, I'm an OCD notification deleter, so I don't have saved notifications on my phone to verify what was supposedly being installed. I'm not sure what iteration of version 8 the car was running when I took delivery two weeks ago. I definitely did not get an update failed message. The app tells me I'm currently running 36.2.


----------

